

IPad for business - sportsTAKES
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703493504576007723119984758.html?mod=WSJ_hps_sections_health

======
matdwyer
I've been using the iPad for sales since a week after it came out. I picked
one up in the US before it came to Canada, and EVERY person I showed it to was
instantly interested in me, my presentation, and how big of a "tech guru" I
must be to have one of those apple touchpad thingers. Really helped selling,
and there is some great apps where I can hand the person the iPad, and flick
through the powerpoint on my iPhone while I talk (Mighty Meeting)

~~~
mahipal
So you use Mighty Meeting as your sales tool... what do you think the
Medtronic guys used in that example from the article?

As an iPad developer, I'm wondering if there would be value in having some
sort of "Product Gallery" type of SaaS -- an app that you load on your iPad,
combined with a website that lets you manage the products and info that you'd
like to show with it.

------
kondro
I guess the trick is to make the iPad (or iPhone for that matter) the only
device required for mobile staff.

If a staff member still has to carry a notebook around with them for when they
need to get 'real' work done, then employers aren't going to decide to fund
iPads and employees aren't going to want to lug around yet another device for
their job.

I've got a few real-estate software ideas in the back of my mind that would do
away with the requirement for a physical desk, phone & computer for most real-
estate staff who are more productive when they are out of the office doing
things. And I think this is the way iPad business applications need to
progress if they are to gain any serious traction.

------
davidedicillo
Lots of people focus on success stories like Angry Birds, but there is a lot
of money to be made from enterprise mobile apps.

